# WinTV PVR (PCI) Kein Sound



## killkrog (2. Juni 2002)

Hi @ll,

Hab mir gestern die WinTV PVR pci zugelegt. Angestöpselt, Sender gesucht soweit so gut. Hat gefunzt alles eingestellt. Dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich kenen Sound habe ... Hab alles ausprobiert, will aber einfach net.
Meine Soundkarte ist die 'Creative SB Live'

Ich hoffe auf baldige

MfG
  Killkrog


----------



## Zorck (2. Juni 2002)

So genau kenn ich mich auch nich aus. 
Aber bei meiner TV-Karte (is auch älter) muss ich noch mit einem Kabel die Verbindung zwischen TV-Karte und Soundkarte herstellen.
(also in LineIn reingehen)
Vielleicht musst du das auch machen. Schau doch mal.
Aber eigentlich dürfte das doch bei neueren Karte nicht nötig sein.


----------



## killkrog (3. Juni 2002)

Das hab ich schon gemacht.
Das ist bei jeder Karte nötig. Wie soll's denn auch anders gehen?
Weiss sonst noch wer was?

MfG
  Killkrog


----------



## badboy (3. Juni 2002)

tja angenommen du hast dein Audiokabel in den Line_in gesteckt würd ich mal schaun ober bei dir der Line_In aktiviert ist, am besten du schaust mal in der Lautstärkeregelung nach.....

ansonstn wünsch ich dir noch viel luck mit dem teil *g*


----------



## killkrog (4. Juni 2002)

Hmm, ich bin doch kein Depp! Ist klar das Line-In an sein muss. Ist auch an, und wird immer an bleiben.

MfG
  Killkrog


----------



## killkrog (7. Juni 2002)

Habs jetzt selbst hinbekommen.


----------

